

How 4th graders beat the stock market  - sonabinu
http://money.cnn.com/video/investing/2012/11/30/n-4th-grade-investors.cnnmoney/index.html?iid=HP_LN

======
shannonbailey78
Anyone can get lucky. The real test is to see if they can be consistently
good.

